# Ich mag War weil...



## Archonlord (8. September 2009)

Ganz einfach mal ein Thread der nicht unheilsgeschwängert ist... und den Nicht-Unheilspropheten gelegenheit geben soll all das positive aufzuzählen

Ich mag war,weil/wegen...

...den szenarien ab lv.1 (mein liebstes überhaupt)
...dem Focus auf PvP (ich brauch menschliche Gegner)
...dem düsteren feeling (im vgl zu anderen mmos)
...dem schwarzen Humor (zitat greifenwache:"ich mag keine Kätzchen")
...den größtenteils echt ausgereiften Quests mit Hintergrund (stumpns in fässer stopfen zb)
...den netten leuten die man immer wieder findet
...dem ewigen Gefühl von Krieg
...den events 
...dem miterleben wie sich ein spiel verändert
...der nicht vorhanden Questobjekt-drop-wahrscheinlichkeit 
...den Schädlspaltaz die Events starten (leider nur ein Drakenwald-feature)
...der nicht vorhandenen DPS-hatz
...

..jo dass war dass was mir auf anhieb einfällt - und all das wird mich noch lange bei war halten 
..teilt doch auch mit was euch an war fesselt


Ps an die Mods:Ihr könntet ja vllt die flamer ,bzw deren beiträge, die mitsicherheit aufkreuzen einfach löschen und denen mal einen reinwürgen^^
dieser thread soll einfach mal gegen die Untergangs-poster stehen,und unschlüssige vllt motivieren


----------



## Teal (8. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil...


... da Gobbos da besten sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und auch so weil es trotz der "Ecken und Kanten" viel Spaß macht, dem Gegenüber eins auf die Nuss zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

ich find die gobbos geil, wennse de stumpen klatschen!

hehe

mein Gobboschammie is recht niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Humor ist gut und die Szenarien sind ne tolle Idee - und pvp von Anfang an is auch gut


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> Ganz einfach mal ein Thread der nicht unheilsgeschwängert ist... und den Nicht-Unheilspropheten gelegenheit geben soll all das positive aufzuzählen
> 
> Ich mag war,weil/wegen...
> 
> ...


 
/sígn und waaagh, viel mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Das sind primär auch meine Punkte.


----------



## SinjiD (8. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> Ganz einfach mal ein Thread der nicht unheilsgeschwängert ist... und den Nicht-Unheilspropheten gelegenheit geben soll all das positive aufzuzählen
> 
> Ich mag war,weil/wegen...
> 
> ...



ich schließ mich dem an aber ich zusammengefasst heißt es wohl ich mag war weil pvp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (8. September 2009)

^^Ich schließ mich an...

...außerdem is War echt genial wegen der verschiedenen Klassengestaltung...jedes Volk seine Eigenheiten, so gehört sichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AUTStevie (8. September 2009)

Ich kann mich nur allen Vorpostern anschließen

und ich mag WAR...

... weil ein gewisses Feeling da ist wenn man in der Unterzahl ein keep erfolgreich verteidigt/angreift
... weil es immer wieder eine Freude ist wenn man neue nette Leute kennen lernt
... weil man in WAR mit dem Pferd am Stand hüpfen kann^^
... weil es doch immer wieder ganz hilfreiche Bugs gibt 
... weil es einfach Spaß macht waaagh


----------



## XXI. (8. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR aus allen oben genannten Gründen und es ist verdammt nochmal ein gutes, vollwertiges, düsteres, gutes, Warhammermäßiges, gutes MMO!!

Ich weis, dass da 3 Mal gut steht ;P

Ich hoffe es sind noch viele mehr meiner Meinung.

Ei fröhliches Waaaagh!! XXi.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil

... der Focus eben auf PVP gelegt ist.
... weil man als Zwerg, entlich einen Bauch hat, schöne Bärte und gegen Orks kämpfen kann. Nichts ist schöner als unter Gromril Stiefel, die Schädel von Grünhäuten zu zertreten
... weil es WarhammeR Fantasy ist. Keine Elfen die aus Angst nach Westen segeln.
... weil es die Warhammer Okrze sind. Die einfach nie Verlieren. Sie lieben die Schlacht und den Kampf, egal was passiert ist die Schlacht schön, sind sie Glücklich, egal ob sie bezwungen werden. Wenn sie gewinnen, haben sie Sklaven und gewonnen, was will ein Ork mehr =). Falls es keine Feinde mehr gibt, gibt es ja noch andere Orkze und die gehen ja nicht aus ^^

dennoch werd ich mein ACC auslaufen lassen, da es zu viele Punkte gibt, dir mir nicht gefallen. Das wisst ihr aber =)
Daher wünsch ich natürlich allen, die WAR gerne Zocken und hier noch Punkte aufzählen können, viel Spaß mit WAR. Man kann hoffen, dass Mythic noch bissel was macht.


----------



## xerkxes (8. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil

es die coolste Sau im MMO-Stall ist.


----------



## Ankar (8. September 2009)

Weil....ich nen Bw spiel und alle Platt mache xD


----------



## Casp (9. September 2009)

Zwar muss ich allen "Argumenten" zustimmen, trotzdem spiele ich kein WAR mehr, weil einfach alles so sinnlos ist...


----------



## Wolfner (9. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ...den Schädlspaltaz die Events starten (leider nur ein Drakenwald-feature)



Höhö, vielen Dank für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag Warhammer (abgesehen von den bereits genannten Punkten) weil...

...es kaum ein Spiel gibt, bei dem die Entwicklung und Entfaltung der Features so spannend ist wie bei WAR.

Ich kenne zumindest kein Spiel bei dem ich soviele Interviews gelesen hätte, nur um ein paar Info-Happen für den nächsten, mglw. nichtmal besonders großen, Patch zu bekommen.
Ich glaube das kommt davon, dass man sich soviele tolle RvR-Features auf diversen DAoC-Seiten ansehen kann und die Chancen gut stehen, dass die in irgendeiner Form bei WAR auch noch reinkommen (siehe Relikt-Raids).

Ausserdem baut WAR auf sehr vielen klassischen MMORPG-Elementen auf (zB beinharte Rollenverteilung, auch innerhalb der Archetypen oder starker Gruppen-/Gildenfokus).

Es gibt auch fast keine Lizenz (zumindest keine als MMO umgesetzte Lizenz) die genau das fördert wovon Paul Barnett mal sprach und zwar "Imagination" (Geschichten schreiben, Comics machen (siehe Sig) Bilder zeichnen, Videos anfertigen etc. ...heute erst wieder eine kleine Fangeschichte geschrieben)

Was mir ganz besonders gefällt: Je eher man WAR so spielt, wie es von Mythic gedacht ist, umso mehr Spaß macht es. Das gilt auch fürs Balancing.

Ahja und man kann einsteigen, moschen und wieder abhauen. Und trotzdem geht was weiter. Das war etwas was mich an WoW immer extrem genervt hat. Man steigt ein, sucht stundenlang Leute für ne Ini, kommt dann endlich mal dorthin (dann saß man meistens schon zwei Stunden) und dann hat man schon fast keine Lust mehr, weil man eigentlich gar nicht so lange spielen wollte (von den ganzen Sachen in der Instanz wie ständigen Wipes oder vorgetäuschten Verbindungsabbrüchen ganz abgesehen). Und das gibts bei WAR nicht, was mir ungemein gefällt!

Ausserdem gibts keinen wirklichen Grind (es sei denn, jemand fühlt sich neurotisch dazu gezwungen den Rufpunkt-Balken so schnell wie möglich vollzukriegen...dabei ist es momentan etwa ab Rufrang 55 egal was passiert, weil Invasorenset momentan ohnehin Standard ist... maximal noch zwei oder drei Kriegsherrenteile. Der Rest ist Arbeit für die ganze Fraktion).


Mir würde sicher noch mehr einfallen... aber ich muss noch flott ein paar Schweine umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandis (9. September 2009)

Ich mag War weil:

- Es für mich als Gelgenheitsspieler optimal ist
- Es immer unkompliziert viel Action bietet ob Szenarios oder RvR
- Ich das Warhammeruniversum mag
- Es keinen Asia Style hat
- Tolle Events bietet
- Den Wälzer des Wissens hat
- Ecken und Kanten aufweist
- Es für mich das beste PvP MMO ist
- Es einfach Spaß macht
- Es sich langsam immer mehr zum Positiven weiterentwickelt

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     genau wegen sowas!!!!


----------



## Schorus (9. September 2009)

Sgt.Pepper schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> genau wegen sowas!!!!


 olle zerger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und gleich zwei miezekätzchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (9. September 2009)

Arandis schrieb:


> Ich mag War weil:
> 
> - Es für mich als Gelgenheitsspieler optimal ist
> - Es immer unkompliziert viel Action bietet ob Szenarios oder RvR
> ...


/Sign
Ich mag WAR auch,wegen:

-Der düsteren Atmosspähre und dem Humor,der manchmal auftritt.Einfach herrlich.
-Der Gilde Schädelspaltaz sowie ihren super Events 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Es keinen typischen langweiligen Asia Farmaufbau hat,weil man eben nicht gegen computergesteuerte Bosse kämpft sondern gewissermaßen gegen Spieler,die man farmt,um seinen Ruf zu pushen,ergo um Belohnungen einzuheimsen

Und noch vielen mehr


----------



## Flixl (9. September 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Elrendel (9. September 2009)

Ich mag War weil

man da noch echt eine Geschichte dahinter hat
seine Klasse schon irgendwie anders ist als die von der Gegnerfraktion
Orks und Gobos noch das sein dürfen was sie nun mal sind


----------



## Berghammer71 (9. September 2009)

- ich durch Pvp leveln kann
- trotz Pvp Spiels viel Pve Content gibt, und es alle möglichen Arten von Pvp gibt (Szenarien, Burgen ect.)
- man nie das Gruppenzwang Gefühl hat
- ständig Live-Events mit völlig abgefahrenen Texten kommen
- die Communtiy nicht aus Dps Flamern und Itemsammler besteht
- nichts übertrieben komplex gemacht wird, z.b. stundenlanges reisen nur um ein Quest abzuschliessen


----------



## Astravall (9. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR ...

weil jede Klasse ihren eigenen reizvollen Stil hat und jede interessant ist.
weil es Kollisionsabfrage zwischen den Gegnern gibt und dies einige Taktische Manöver erlaubt 
weil es Spaß macht trotz dass es bei großen Schlachten auch mal ruckelt.
weil ich das Leveln durch RvR, Soloquests , Instanzen und PQs sehr abwechslungsreich gestallten kann (trotz meinem 3. vierziger nun -und etlichen 20-30gern - wird mir das spiel immernoch nicht langweilig).
weil ich etwas erreichen kann ohne stundenlang irgendwelche Raids zu planen
weil ich auch schon in DAoC RvR(moschen) als DEN Endcontent ansah.


MfG Michael


----------



## Wolfner (9. September 2009)

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen:

Etwas was mich bei WoW schwer genervt hat war, dass wirklich alles bis ins kleinste Detail erforscht und dokumentiert war. Für Explorer auch die Hölle, dass kaum Erkundungscontent nachgereicht wurde (man wurde ja teilweise sogar gebannt, wenn man an normalerweise unbegehbaren Orten angetroffen wurde).
Aus UO kommend, wo es viele kleine Geheimnisse gab (Geheimgänge, versteckte Bergbauminen, Schätze, Portale, Tempel etc.), bin ich ein großer Freund der WAR-Verstecke die manchmal auch mit ganzschön kniffligen Rätseln verbunden sind! Und dann gibt es ne Menge seltsamer Türen und Sphären von denen keiner weiß wozu sie gut sind, die aber ganz offensichtlich nicht ohne Grund in der Landschaft stehen (auf der Spitze eines Berges in der Chaoswüste steht bspw. eine große schimmernde Kugel mit dem Namen "Zeitriss". Weiß bis heute nicht was das ist und hab auch nie was darüber in Foren oder Hammerwiki gefunden).


WAR ist teilweise ein wahres Paradies für Explorer. Gerade eben bin ich im Nordland wieder über ein mir bisher unbekanntes Versteck gestolpert!


----------



## Jarwid (9. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil 

-mir die Atmosphäre gefällt
-PvP auf lvl1 losgeht 
-man rein über PvP leveln kann
-immer wieder schöne Kämpfe jenseits von Massenzergs entstehen
-es eine Vielzahl von gut gemachten Szenarien gibt
-Szenarien auf max. 15 Minuten begrenzt sind
-es die Kollisionsabfrage gibt und Tanks daher auch im PvP wichtig sind
-man seinen Char durch verschiedene Taktiksets Situationsbezogen einsetzen kann
-PvE-Inis trotz des PvP-Fokusses sehr ansprechend sind (besonders in den LdT)
-es ein paar richtig gute PvE-Quests gibt (neben dem Standardzeugs)
-man Gilden leveln kann
-die Klassenoptik der Hammer ist, besonders Grünhäute
-wegen des Wälzers


----------



## Breasa (9. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil....

-es das einzige MMO ist in dem die Zwerge richtig gut aussehen und deshalb spielbar sind
-es Szenarios ab Stufe 1 gibt
-der Wälzer des Wissens einfach nur ne richtig gute Idee ist
-die Gilden auch was bringen außer dem Namen
-die Sprache der Orcs göttlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-die gesamte Atmosphäre stimmig ist
-ich Wahrhammer liebe
-ÖQs


Gibt bestimmt noch mehr Dinge aber das wär sonst zu viel zum schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Breasa


----------



## Teal (9. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR wegen solchen Momenten. Habe ansonsten nur noch in UO richtig epische Schlachten im MMO-Bereich erleben dürfen, so weit ich mich zurück entsinne.


----------



## Kranak90 (9. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil...


- man schon mit Rang 1 ORvR/Szenarien machen kann
- die Burgebelagerungen/Verteidigungen immer Spaß machen
- es nicht zu viel PvE gibt
- die einzelnen Karrieren alle unterschiedlich aussehen
- man seine Rüstungen färben kann
- es Trophäen gibt
- niemand das Mount eines anderen Volkes haben kann
- den Feinden nichts Geschenkt wird
- es das düsterste Fantasy Universum hat
- die Sprache der Orks einfach cool ist
- es kein Rumgehüpfe und Getanze gibt
- es Spaß macht den Wälzer des Wissens zu füllen
- die Kollisionsabfrage passt


----------



## Archonlord (9. September 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen:
> 
> Etwas was mich bei WoW schwer genervt hat war, dass wirklich alles bis ins kleinste Detail erforscht und dokumentiert war. Für Explorer auch die Hölle, dass kaum Erkundungscontent nachgereicht wurde (man wurde ja teilweise sogar gebannt, wenn man an normalerweise unbegehbaren Orten angetroffen wurde).
> Aus UO kommend, wo es viele kleine Geheimnisse gab (Geheimgänge, versteckte Bergbauminen, Schätze, Portale, Tempel etc.), bin ich ein großer Freund der WAR-Verstecke die manchmal auch mit ganzschön kniffligen Rätseln verbunden sind! Und dann gibt es ne Menge seltsamer Türen und Sphären von denen keiner weiß wozu sie gut sind, die aber ganz offensichtlich nicht ohne Grund in der Landschaft stehen (auf der Spitze eines Berges in der Chaoswüste steht bspw. eine große schimmernde Kugel mit dem Namen "Zeitriss". Weiß bis heute nicht was das ist und hab auch nie was darüber in Foren oder Hammerwiki gefunden).
> ...



ohh ja ,bei mir exakt dasselbe ,ein absolutes /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeartlessH (9. September 2009)

...WAR Spieler in diesen Threads nicht flamen
...Wegen da Gobbos
...*OOOORKS*! (Sprachausgabe)


----------



## Eraboy (9. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR, weil...

- das PvP System einfach Klasse ist (Szeanrien, RvR ... ) 
- es so viele Orte gibt wo man WAR betreiben kann... d.h. massig Keeps + Festungen 
- man die Hauptstädte der gegnerischen Fraktionen angreifen kann
- es öffentliche Quests gibt
- das leveln schnell geht
- der Wälzer einfach klasse ist!
- es massig schöne Rüstungen gibt!
- es Koalisionsabfrage gibt
- so viele Klassen gibt.
- fast jede Klasse eine eigene Mechanik besitzt
- die Grafik anständig ist
- ich Warhammer Fan bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und und und ...

MfG


----------



## Berserkius (9. September 2009)

Ich mochte WAR weil


-Leveln im PvP
-Homor der Goblins/Orks
-Wälzer bietet viele Information über der Warhammerwelt
-Schöne verschiedene Klassen
-Feuermagier war auch ein richtiger *Feuermagier*
-Haupstädte waren eigentlich schön gemacht


und jetzt die Punkte die bei Warhammer nicht so prickelnd sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Spass)


----------



## HGVermillion (9. September 2009)

Es mir die Angst vor dem PvP nahm, vorher in WoW war PvP immer mit anspannung verbunden, immer war man etwas nervös.

WAR hingegen war richtiggehend befreiend, anmelden und rein ins Scenario, und dabei Spass haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke WAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. September 2009)

*Ich mag War, weil es Warhammer Online ist !!*


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (9. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil 


....es meiner Meinung nach erwachsener wirkt als andere MMOs
....es einfach nur riesen spaß macht....





postet doch mal bilder von euren gildenstandarten in kts.... mich würds mal interessieren wieviele variationen es so ca gibt und was so am geilsten aussieht als standarte!


----------



## HappyChaos (10. September 2009)

Jeder redet hier von diesen Koalisationsabfragen...kann mir einer erklären,was damit genau gemeint ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (10. September 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Jeder redet hier von diesen Koalisationsabfragen...kann mir einer erklären,was damit genau gemeint ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn es keine Kollisionsabfrage gibt kannst du einfach durch alle Spieler durchlaufen, ist die Abfrage aktiv können dich andere Spieler blocken. Stichwort: Tankwall.


----------



## HappyChaos (10. September 2009)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Kollisionsabfrage gibt kannst du einfach durch alle Spieler durchlaufen, ist die Abfrage aktiv können dich andere Spieler blocken. Stichwort: Tankwall.


Ah ja,genau sowas dachte ich mir nämlich auch,danke


----------



## Raaandy (10. September 2009)

weil es seinen eigenen reiz hat, athmosphäre find ich toll. 

allerdings machen die 

leeren versprechungen
bugs die teilweise seid anfang da sind
und mangelnder content

für mich das spiel, leidergottes zu einem mittelklasse mmorpg, welches keine 13 euro monatlich verdient hat. 

meine meinung


----------



## Pymonte (10. September 2009)

Wer PvP nicht als Content an sich versteht, der ist in einem PvP Spiel nunmal falsch. Das werde ich auch immer wieder behaupten. Das ist wie in CS. Man spielt so ein Spiel, weil man sich mit Leuten messen möchte und Spass haben möchte. Nicht weil man dafür irgendas bekommt.
Wem PvP nicht als "Content" ausreicht, der wird in WAR eben auch nie seine Freude haben.

Auch das mit den leeren Versprechungen wurde ja in einem anderen Thread nun schonmal analysiert. Und was kam dabei raus: Es gibt eigentlich kaum welche, das Meiste reden sich die Leute ein. Das was wirklich nicht gekommen ist (Hauptstädte usw), ist doch recht wenig und stört derzeit doch nicht so sehr. Häufig verstehen die meisten doch unter "leeren Verpsrechungen", dass wieder Bugs in einem Patch kommen. Denn der Inhalt des Patches ist vollständig, nur seine Umsetzung nicht so sehr zufriedenstellend, wie manche sich das eben erhoffen (was primär eben an der "Sauberkeit" der Programmierung liegt)

Das mit den Bugs kann ich verstehen, wobei ich derzeit kaum störende Bugs finde. Ich meine, Bugs/Stuck und auch CDs hatte ich bisher in JEDEM MMO, von daher erwarte ich bei WAR nicht die Perfektion. Das einzige, was noch besser sein könnte ist die Performance. Damit meine ich allerdings nicht, dass das Spiel bei mir schlecht läuft (immer flüssig, mit sehr seltenen Ausnahmen; aber eben nur bei niedrigen - mittleren Details), sondern dass ich eigentlich erwarte, dass die Grafik auch in den großen Kämpfen ruhig auf max. bleiben kann.
Aber ok, das wird sich schon einpendeln.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. September 2009)

Naja also das sie kaum was versprochen hatte ... mal ehrlich was war den in den Podcasts alles geredet wurden und davon war nur ein Bruchteil drin. Vieles hätten sie besser lösen können, etliche Infos gab es von der Community und Tipps und Vorschläge ... nichts davon wurde umgesetzt.

Nene WAR hat einige gute Dinge die aufgezählt wurden.
Aber wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und alles auf Minimum stelle und es dann doch gern nochmal lag ... dann ist das schlecht und hat das Spiel pech gehabt. 

Doch ist das, was sie Versprochen haben vom PVP nicht da. Das PVP der nächsten Generation, ist bei einem Themenpark Spiel, wohl eher fehl am Platz.

Aber es gibt auch gute Dinge bei WAR und WAR macht der PVP halt spaß. Aber es ändert sich zu wenig, ab T3 hab ich die Lust verloren und hab wieder ein Char im T2, bis mein ACC ausläuft. Denn dort fetzt es noch ein.


----------



## Pymonte (10. September 2009)

Wie soll den PvP der nächsten Generation in deinen Augen aussehen (glaub, darauf hast du mir schonmal nicht geantwortet)?


----------



## Prokter (10. September 2009)

Für mich ist Warhammer das beste Spiel auf dem MMORPG Markt weil:

- Von Anfang an richtig spielen
- Kein Zeitaufwand nötig um Spaß zu haben
- Klassen & Rassenvielfalt
- Gesunde Mischung zwischen einfachem und schwerem Kampfsystem
- Der Content an PvE ist gut ( Für Non PvE'ler. WAR ist mein erstes Spiel bei dem ich richtig Instanzen spiele, und dort sind die in gesundem Maß und passenden Anspruch vorhanden)


WAAAGH!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. September 2009)

Ist denk ich nicht passend für hier.

Aber Sandbox ist da einfach nächste Generation oder Gebietskontrolle, in den man die Zonen vielfältiger macht und über mehrer Zonen ankommen kann. Also das Imperium komplett machen und dabei die Elfen aus der Enklave als Elfen nehmen und fertig. Kein Ultuhan, dass was die Ultuhan nennen ist gegen jede Warhammer Lore und zwar von oben bis unten. 

Nein Sandbox ist nächste Generation, so wie eben bei Eve Online und das Spiel ist älter als WAR, deutlich älter. Also kein Versuch DAoC zu kopieren, sondern einen neuen Weg zu machen. Wo der Spieler Orden gründen kann, STädte und Festungen bauen etc. Nicht alles vorgeben und vorschreiben und dann noch so vorschreiben, dass man net mal das Burgaussehen für sich aussuchen kann. 
Keine fest Vorgeschriebenen Klassen. Im Warhammer Universum gibt es 8 Magie Lehrern im Imperium und dann noch Weiße Magie (die beim Erzmagier ... der ja die oberste Spitze der Magier ist ... hat nur Weiße Magie als Lehre? Ein Hochelf Erzmagier?)
3 Chaos Lehren etc. Man muss als Chaos Tzeentch folgen, kann nicht Khorne als sein Schutzgott wählen etc.

Die Welt ist zu vorgeschrieben und vorallem die Story ist geschrieben? Was sollen das, wir sind im Zeit alter der Abrechnung, aber alles wurde erzählt? Alles ist schon fest vorgeschrieben, außer die RVR Lakes und die Hauptstadt vom Feind. 
Das ja der Grund warum ich aufhöre. Einfach weil das RVR wie bei WOW ist. Fest Vorgeschrieben und immer das selbe. Altdorf kann os oft brennen, wie man es zerstört. Da passiert halt nichts. Karl Franz ist One of a Kind ... denn gibt es nicht Tausend mal. Wenn man bis Altdorf kommt, dann ist man so weit vom Chaos weg ... oder anders rum. Wenn ich mitten ins REich Tzeentch Marschiere, brauch ich übel Schutz vor der Chaos Energie. Das alles gibt es nicht. Man plant am WE seinen Raid und versucht zur Hautpstadt zu kommen, wie halt AV vom Prinzip und nach X Burgen das selbe.

WAR macht spaß, wenn man im RVR kämpft. Keine Frage und das ist der Grund, warum ich es ja auch bissel zocke. Aber es bleibt eben nur bei dem bissel Spaß. Dafür zahle ich keine 13 Euro im Monat. Ohne Monats Gebühren, wäre es ein super Spiel. Da reicht, was sie haben. Aber Monatlich Geld für das Spiel verlangen, ist schon recht frech. Wenn man dann die Konkurenz sieht, die es noch gibt.


----------



## Massamune (10. September 2009)

Warum spielst du es dann überhaupt noch wenn es dir so rein gar nicht gefällt?

Falls es dir in der Überschrift entgangen ist "Ich mag War weil" dann könntest dir deine Kommentare sparen, weil die Leute die WAR spielen und auch weiter spielen werden solche Aussagen wie von dir nicht interessieren.

Zurück zum Thema.

...eine große Rassenvielfalt hat
...mit einer kleineren Gruppe im RvR auch was reißen kann
...die anderen Spieler nett und hilfsbereit gegenüber Neulingen sind
...weil ich täglich mit meinem Spalta Stumpn Moschn kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. September 2009)

Hab ja schon mal darauf geantwortet was mir gefallen hat und dann auch das ich es nicht mehr spiele, weil mir andere Dinge nicht gefallen.
Wollt ja eigentlich nicht antworten. Aber Pymonte wollte ne Stellungnahme.

Klar ist es mir egal und wünsch den Leuten, denn es noch spaß macht auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Massamune (10. September 2009)

Dann schreib ihm ne PM


----------



## Angelo33 (10. September 2009)

sicher an war kann man noch so einiges machen. aber denkt mal an die zeiten zu classic wow und was da nicht so alles rundgelaufen ist. die zeit denke ich wird es auch mit sich bringen. ausserdem haben sie ja schon wirklich eine menge gemacht an dem spiel. und es darf sicher davon ausgegangen werden das sie noch so einiges machen werden. mir machts einfach nur riesen spass. denn ich spiele meinen spalter aus leidenschaft, endlich sehen orks aus wie orks und reden auch so. schade finde ich nur das den RP server wieder runtergenommen;(. ansonsten hoffe ich das die war gemeinde noch mehr wachsen wird.
ganz nebenbei, ich suche noch ne gut und freundliche gilde.
ich spiele auf drakenwald einen spalta mit namen Canibalthok.
in diesem sinne WAAAAAGH


----------



## Teal (10. September 2009)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema. Das soll nicht wieder zu einem der bereits 4567357 geschlossenen "Mimimi-Threads" werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... man in der Gilde durch die Einteilung in "Tiers" nicht ganz so auseinander gerissen wird, wenn manche Spieler langsamer leveln als der Rest.


----------



## papaguede (10. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR (unter anderem) weil ich gerade einen Spieler, der 7 Stufen über mir war, mit einer Hochelfen-Adlerklaue erlegen durfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (10. September 2009)

- ich mag WAR weil papa mit ner Hochelfen-Adlerklaue nen Destro (nehm ich an,ansonsten pfui) getötet hat und ich aber keinen Schimmer hab was das eigendlich ist (die Klaue was nen Destro ist weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Suspicious (10. September 2009)

ist das nich ne Ballista oder etwas in der art ?????

anyway 

Ich mag WAR ... 
- wegen der (Ingame)Community (die notorischen nörgler wie man sie in div. Foren hat .. denen man wirklich nichts rechtmachen kann und die geradezu zwanghaft nach etwas zu suchen scheinen woran sie sich aufregen können gehen mir aufn zünder und sind somit außen vor)
- und der Atmosphäre


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

ich *mochte* WAR weil 
-Tier 1 und 2 das genialste Waren, was ich je in nem MMORPG gespielt habe! (zu anfang)
-Mich die vielen Verschiedenen Klassen Faszinierten
-Ich mir ein geniales Endgame PvP erhoffte (wie angekündigt)
-Die Com am Anfang (zumindest auf Helmgardt) einfach genial war!
-Die Balance am anfang auch in ordnung war
-dem Wälzer des Wissens, welcher wirklich so gut geworden ist, wie sie es versprochen hatten!
-den PQ´s am anfang, als es noch kein abgefarme zum schnellerem Leveln war!
-den Witzigen Titeln


----------



## Archonlord (11. September 2009)

...ich kaum erwarten kann was noch alles kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (11. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ...ich kaum erwarten kann was noch alles kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kommen noch ganz viele Hauptstädte, irgendwann!!


----------



## papaguede (11. September 2009)

Adlerklaue ist das Hochelfengeschütz an deren Kriegslager  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag WAR, weil im Warhammer-Universum auch die "Guten" eigentlich nicht lieb und freundlich sind 

und weil auch für Leute, die nebendran sitzen und zuschauen witzig und aufregend sein kann


----------



## Prokter (12. September 2009)

Ich mag war außerdem noch wegen 

- Gildenleveln & Belohnungen

- Größtenteils guten Events

- Netten Leuten (ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

- Dingen auf die man sich freuen kann


----------



## Skatero (13. September 2009)

Obwohl ich Warhammer zur Zeit nicht spiele, habe ich ein paar Punkte die mir gefallen.

- Sehr gute Geschichte

- Das Gildensystem

- Community

- RvR

- und wenn ich wieder anfange und meine Chars auf Drakenwald transferiere, die Events von den Schädelspaltaz (leider werde ich aber Ordnung spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ricar (14. September 2009)

Viele Sachen die mir gefallen wurden schon geschrieben, daher wiederhole ich nur die Dinge die für mich besonders herausragen.

Ich finde das ORVR system einfach nur super.
Man kann von lvl 1 bis 40 gegen andere Spieler antreten, und das, entweder im offenen Kampf im rvr Gebieten, oder eine schnelle Schlacht im lvl abhängigen Szenarios.
Ich habe schon einige Rollenspiele gespielt, aber selten eines was von Anfang an ein so breites Repatoir an verschiedenen Klassen hatte.
Die Welt ist sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut.
Als Gelegenheitsspieler findet man schnell Anschluss und muss nicht lange warten um am Krieg teilzunehmen.
Kann das offizielle Addon kaum erwarten. 

Was ich nicht mag, sind diese ewig jammernden Leute die einem immer und überall sagen müssen, dass das Spiel so schlecht ist und das man bald zu nem anderen MMORPG wechseln wird.
Tut mir einen Gefalllen, wechselt bitte schnell, dann könnt ihr dann ja da weiter jammern wie schlecht das neue Spiel ist.

Ich freue mich noch auf viele nette Kämpfe mit euch, oder gegen euch.
Bis dahin
Ricar


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2009)

Ich mag War einfach weil, wenn ich online komme ich direkt RvR machen kann.
Und ich liebe nichts mehr als ohne Zwänge und Raids loszulegen.
Na klar ordentlich geheilt wird, und wenn ich mit DD unterwegs bin schaue ich nach den Heilern,
aber dann steht dem Spass nichts im Wege.

Das ist es was mich so an War fasziniert, RvR spielen und gleichzeitig leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (14. September 2009)

...weil es so einen Thread gibt, der alles schon aufgeführt hat, was ich an diesem Spiel mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (15. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> ich *mochte* WAR weil
> -Tier 1 und 2 das genialste Waren, was ich je in nem MMORPG gespielt habe! (zu anfang)
> -Mich die vielen Verschiedenen Klassen Faszinierten
> -Ich mir ein geniales Endgame PvP erhoffte (wie angekündigt)
> ...



Ja, das WAR´s auch bei mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (16. September 2009)

...kaum zu glauben wie toll war sein kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich denke/hoffe mit diesem thread erreicht zu haben, dass sich einige nicht mehr so alleine zwischen all den untergangs-fanatikern fühlen ,und weiterhin mit einer positiven Meinung für unser WAR in die foren-schlacht ziehen...
so long...
Grüße und für ewigen Waaagh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreonidas (16. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil ich den Titel "Kriegswaffe" bekommen habe MUHAHAHAHAHAHA

Und natürlich wegen dem PVP, nix ist spannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber am meisten freut es mich als Super-Twinker (bis jetzt nur einen 40ziger), jede Klasse spielt sich anders und durch diese Vielfalt wird mir das Spiel immer noch nicht langweilig. Nur statt der 10 Charplätze sollten die einem 12 erlauben, dann könnte ich ne volle Char-Runde pro Seite machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mushis (16. September 2009)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Ich mag WAR weil ich den Titel "Kriegswaffe" bekommen habe MUHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Und natürlich wegen dem PVP, nix ist spannender
> 
> ...



Oh man du sprichst mir aus der Seele, das ist das nervigste was ich mir vorstellen kann bei WAR und das ich jeden Tag bemängel, need 12 Charplätze. Kann doch nicht sein das man 12 verschiedene Chars hat aber nur 10 Plätze, so hinterwäldlerisch kann doch kein Unternehmen sein um dies nicht ändern zu können, naja Mythic kann.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (16. September 2009)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Nur statt der 10 Charplätze sollten die einem 12 erlauben, dann könnte ich ne volle Char-Runde pro Seite machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign
meine 10 Plätze sind auch voll, wie Du nur einen 40er, manche werden sehr selten gespielt aber alle machen irgendwo Spaß


----------



## Neradox (16. September 2009)

... es die kleinen Feinheiten in der Welt-Gestaltung hat, die man nicht so schnell vergisst. Wenn man sich mal genauer alle Gebiete anschaut kann man so viel entdecken, und wenn man sich dann an solchen Plätzen noch mit Freunden zu ein bisschen RP trifft, ist das besser als jedes Epic oder was auch immer. 
Schaut auf die kleinen Dinge, nicht immer auf das Balancing und so. Abseits der Wege gibt es eine ganz andere, fantastische Welt.

...die meinem ersten Punkt widersprechende Tatsache, dass jeder Tunnel und jede Höhle dennoch gleich aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (16. September 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Ja, das WAR´s auch bei mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das wars auch bei mir... jedoch haben die bugs leider überhand genommen und das rvr gezerge wird langweilig... war braucht besseres und mehr und besseres endcontent.... mein abbo läuft am 20.9. aus und danach werde ich erstmal eine pause einlegen, da mir das spiel zu eintönig geworden ist....


----------



## Archonlord (17. September 2009)

Sgt.Pepper schrieb:


> das wars auch bei mir... jedoch haben die bugs leider überhand genommen und das rvr gezerge wird langweilig... war braucht besseres und mehr und besseres endcontent.... mein abbo läuft am 20.9. aus und danach werde ich erstmal eine pause einlegen, da mir das spiel zu eintönig geworden ist....



...falscher thread -.-


----------



## Teal (17. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ...falscher thread -.-


In der Tat.... Zurück zum Thema bitte. Aus Übersichtsgründen haltet Euch bitte an das Schema aus dem ersten Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (17. September 2009)

> ... es die kleinen Feinheiten in der Welt-Gestaltung hat


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Die Welt ist mit soviel Liebe gemacht, würde dies auch in der Mechanik stecken, wäre es nicht auszuhalten vor "schön". Ich habe wochenlang Wälzer
gemacht und bin noch lange nicht fertig. Die Sache ist so umfangreich. Man findet sogar Sachen, die stehen nicht mal im Internet.
Ich habe aber auch was zu meckern. Statt der Länder der Toten in dieser Art, hätte man lieber ein T5 machen sollen mit Quests und RVR-Zonen. Naja, vielleicht wird das Spiel doch noch ein Renner, träumen darf man ja.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Ich mag War, weil es waaaagh! hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






de gobbos sind de größtn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die abgeknabberten Ohren meines Schammies sind sooo niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (20. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil wir gemeinsam als Gilde grade am Todesgipfel zwei auf der Karte nicht aufscheinende Täler erkunden konnten!
Exploring hatte ich ja schonmal erwähnt...
Wobei hier eher der Punkt ist, dass es selbst nach einem Jahr noch Dinge gibt, die man noch nicht gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meshugga (23. September 2009)

...... weil ich RvR-PvP liebe.
...... weil wenn ich mal keine Lust auf RvR -PvP habe: questen kann, Instanzen durchkämmen kann, den Wältzereinträgen nachjagen kann oder mir einfach nur die Welt anschauen kann. Ach ja Zenarios gibt es ja auch noch.
...... weil wirklich jeder an gutes Equip heran kommt, auch wann das nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist.
...... weil man skill braucht um in der Schlacht zu bestehen.
...... weil es ein Teamspiel ist.
...... weil es immer weiter Verbessert wird.
...... weil mir die Gesamtstimmung extrem zusagt.
...... und weil ich auserkoren bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg
Utgardios  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (24. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR ...

... weil ich gerade auf dem Marktplatz die Verurteilungsszene miterlebt habe. Nicht nur, das sie komplett vertont war, sie war auch schön ausgeführt. Einfach super!
... die Welt sehr belebt ist. Nicht nur, dass viele Quests Scriptevents haben, nein, auch in den Lagern ist immer was los. Neben training, Kaufen&handeln, reden und natürlich normalem durch die Gegend laufen, gibts auch noch lustige Sachen (Leute die Zeug durch die Gegen schleppen, aufbauen, Diebe verfolgen, Fehler machen, Geschütze bedienen usw usw usw viel zu viel, als das ich hier alles aufzählen kann).


----------



## Thoriumobi (24. September 2009)

Ich mag WAR weil...

...ich ein Herz für bedrohte Arten habe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag WAR wegen der Welt, dem RvR und den geilen Völkern ;D


----------



## Aragorn1994 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich mochte/ mag  (Den ich fange vielleicht mal wieder an) wegen seinem Feeling.

In Warhammer ist nicht dieses World of Warcraft wie die Nachtelfen "Hach wir haben uns alle lieb, schön glitzer überall, schön kuscheln mit allem". Nein...Altdorf war düster, und sah mir mehr nach Mittelalter aus als alles andere;D


----------



## Meshugga (16. Oktober 2009)

|ja ich muss nochmal hier rein posten|


....... weil sie endlich mit dem Patch die Preformance-Kurve bekommen haben. 
WAR is coming again!


----------

